# Moving with tegu



## Skeetzy (Oct 28, 2013)

Long story short, I move in two days. Just found out less than a week ago. I have a new cage being built, that will need until Friday for the Drylok to dry, and then dirt/lighting go in. I had plans to keep my tegu in a large camping tote, since he was hibernating. But this morning he decided it was a good time to come back up. I'm hoping when I go home from work he's back to hibernating, but if not I'm left in a dilemma. Will two or three days in the tote be bad for him? I'll be making a cut out in the lid with hardware cloth, and putting a Ceramic heat emitter with a thermostat on it to keep it warm, but I'm afraid of it stressing him out too badly. The tote is very large, big enough for me to get in, curled up of course, shut the lid, and I'm almost 6 feet tall. I was going to put some dirt and his hide, but I'm afraid of it having negative effects. I'm picturing it similar to a power outage situation, so I don't think it's really all that bad, but I like to worry a lot. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 28, 2013)

I think he will be just fine, give use some of his old substrate and hide so its familar smells. Im sure he'll just curl up and go to sleep. Just a few days shouldn't hurt him at all.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome, exactly what I thought and wanted to be reassured about. My girlfriend said went to the bathroom in his water dish, and is back in his hide and won't come out. I think he just wanted to warm up, get his deed done, and go back to sleep. 

Ill post back this weekend after the move with pics of his new cage and how it went. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ive used pop up dog kennel/tents with heat pads underneath and a towel to tunnel in when we do educational booths at expos and its usually a whole weekend event. They do fine in those so Im sure your set up is even more secure feeling for him...


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 8, 2013)

So he ended up spending until last night in the tote. Painting and caulking took longer than I anticipated. He was sleeping the whole time though, so it wasn't bad. Getting him out was much easier than getting him in. Inside of the cage hasn't changed from the last one, but here's a few pictures. 

I like the idea of those dog kennels for your use though. Very good idea! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------

